# 99 pathy stereo in a 96 pathy



## gotspeed (Apr 27, 2004)

i just purchased a '99 stereo from a pathfinder, and i have a '96 pathfinder. This is my problem..... on the back of the 99 stereo, where the smallest adapter plugs into, there are only 4 teeth, on my 96 unit there is 6 teeth. Is that the way all '99 Pathfinder stereos came? and also is there an enternal amp in them. the 2 teeth that are not on the '99 but are on my '96 is the (B) Amplifier turn on wire and the (F) Amplifier ground wire. When i hook up everything up the radio comes on and my power antena comes up as well. the only thing that wrong is no sound. i am hoping that there can be a fix for this. I am desperate for this to work out. Once again my existing harness has six slots in the apapter but the '99 only has four teeth.


----------

